# cmake-Update schlägt fehl

## mario88

Mir schlägt leider das Update auf cmake-2.8.3 fehl.

Folgendes steht bei der entscheidenden Stelle im Log:

```

[ 12%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testAutoPtr.o

[ 13%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testHashSTL.o

[ 13%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmStandardIncludes.o

[ 13%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmArchiveWrite.o

[ 13%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testRegistry.o

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.3/work/cmake-2.8.3/Source/cmArchiveWrite.cxx: In constructor ‘cmArchiveWrite::cmArchiveWrite(std::ostream&, cmArchiveWrite::Compress, cmArchiveWrite::Type)’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.3/work/cmake-2.8.3/Source/cmArchiveWrite.cxx:118: error: ‘archive_write_set_format_zip’ was not declared in this scope

make[2]: *** [Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmArchiveWrite.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[ 14%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testIOS.o

[ 14%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testSystemTools.o

[ 15%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testCommandLineArguments.o

[ 15%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testCommandLineArguments1.o

[ 15%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testSystemInformation.o

[ 16%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsysTestsCxx.dir/testDynamicLoader.o

Linking CXX executable cmsysTestsCxx

[ 16%] Built target cmsysTestsCxx

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

```

Weiß jemand eventuell woran das liegen könnte?

danke im Voraus

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ein --sync und eine aktuelle >=app-arch/libarchive -2.8.x Version sollten vermutlich helfen, siehe hierzu auch Bug #348887

----------

